# How long to pair?



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

How long before they pair? blue hughes hen & yellow lovatt cock? I cant wait to see the youngs...He just fights her !!! I let them out the box for bout 3 to 4 hours a day...Its ben almost a month.... No kissing , hugging , or nothing!!!!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Why only 3-4 hours? Can you have them be together all the time?
Also could be that he is not a he, but a she? How young are they?
I really like the beige color of the feathers.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

I let them out the breeding box for 3 or 4 hours sumtimes twice a day...I was keeping them locked in the box trying to get them to pair fast....I thought....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't introduce them that way. He can seriously hurt her. You put them in 2 separate cages beside each other and let them get used to each other until they show interest in one another, before putting them together.
You may have a couple of cocks there also. Or maybe they just don't like each other. But doing it that way, isn't going to make them like each other any better.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

OK I WILL TRY THAT....I WENT IN THE LOFT & HE WAS IN THE BOWL COOING , SHE FLEW IN WITH HIM.....Is that a good thing?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

calmcool410 said:


> OK I WILL TRY THAT....I WENT IN THE LOFT & HE WAS IN THE BOWL COOING , SHE FLEW IN WITH HIM.....Is that a good thing?


Sounds good. Just keep an eye so she doesn't get hurt and you can do as Jay said. 
For now it seems that they heard us talking and speed up the bounding.


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

put them together mate dont take them out for 3-4 days ..put feed in bowls and give them inside the loft.. they will pair for sure ... 

patience is the key mate


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

I had mine together in cage in bathtub for 3 days nothin. What I did was kept the male in the cage and let the female out . Within a hour she was going over to cage to check him out and he would start to coo. I could see she was interested in him now and then 8 hours later I let him out and within a hour they were kissing and a couple. 

I think the idea is if he cant get to her but see her they will connect.


----------

